# zapco z200c2-sl



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright so i pop this out of the ebay ( guys name is statewide) box all existed and aroused.well the exterior is in great shape. came with the original sub link to rca  well bit mofos i'm getting the driver in a few days the god forsaken hard to find rca to sub link driver... Anyway its a badass amp i'm in the house. it sounds all proper and natural. i can here the music echoes so clear and the voices are so natural. mosfet output must be based on a tube design, extremely flat, for an amp thats meant for a car its painful to know its better than my home amps. low power maybe 30 40 watts at 8 ohms also has 5 outputs a channel the 50 amp ones set for sql. its getting to the point where its so right it sounds real. when its so natural its more than just a noise its the true musical intention of the recording. Sounds tubish too not like a stranded transistor the higher end amp build style. little lacking bass, or i'm so used to an unflat sound that when i hear a good one it sounds a little off, but the bass is accurate, it hits lows like 20 hurts low not like a normal 12 volt it resinates, a true musical sound. highs are true and not deafening. great sq amp gets the job done right I don't wanna put in the truck sounds so good in the house. 
but my ultimate recommendation is don't buy any! none no nada i need 3 more to do my impala when the time comes, so there MINE. go buy new amps that i can't afford i need a nice sound i can.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

well in the truck its real nice. Treble isn't as harsh. vary detailed i bet i could win competitions with that amp... despite it says competition on it, well if i had the speakers that could complement it and better signal maybe not a truck cab with plastic all over to play in but, its a very good sq amp.
o ya i did a bass power test... you don't wanna know, at 2 ohms bridged maybe a solid 150. Likes to run at 8 ohms though plenty of power to jam out there (not all that loud but enough to get your grove on).


----------

